# Walnut steaming



## rob3232 (Mar 31, 2020)

Here are some pictures of the steamer at work. I really do not know all of the specifics but there is a large vat of water that is heated producing steam into the aluminum building. The temperature of the wood is brought up to 200 degrees and held for at least 24 hours.

Pictures of building and vessel that holds water and tubing to heat water. We run a large boiler just to provide heat for running two of these steamers.















More pictures to come. Please bare with me and ask questions if you like. I’ll try to get answers for you as this is not what I do at work but want to share.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rob3232 (Mar 31, 2020)

Filling up the steamer. Notice lumber is dead stacked not on sticks like in a kiln.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## rob3232 (Mar 31, 2020)

Before steaming.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rob3232 (Mar 31, 2020)

After steaming.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## rob3232 (Mar 31, 2020)

Stickered and ready for kiln drying. 



 



 

Thanks for looking. 

Rob

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 31, 2020)

Do you burn scrap to fire boilers? Thanks for pics.


----------



## rob3232 (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes, this boiler burns green wood from the mill. We have another boiler that burns dry wood that provides heat for the kilns and keeps warehouses warm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 31, 2020)

Why flat stacked at first? No warping when steamed?


----------



## rob3232 (Mar 31, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> Why flat stacked at first?


Yes. And I think the high temperatures would really hurt the wood. Great question. I am not an expert on this process but appreciate your question!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## djg (Apr 1, 2020)

That's all Bk Walnut? Wow! And it's steamed to color/stain the sapwood?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 1, 2020)

I have always thought walnut sapwood was as hard as the heartwood when working it. But I have only used air dried walnut in my projects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 1, 2020)

That’s cool, Rob. Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 1, 2020)

djg said:


> That's all Bk Walnut? Wow! And it's



Pretty much. Some say it also creates a more uniform color in the heartwood. Although many people do not like the change in heartwood color. I’m trying to avoid this thread from becoming a thread about people’s personal preference. My intention is share what is involved in processing most Walnut by larger suppliers.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1


----------



## djg (Apr 1, 2020)

Without looking the history up, I'm assuming the steaming process was implemented mainly to increase the BF of a log by including sapwood.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 1, 2020)

That's a serious operation! Not just for a hobbyist! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 1, 2020)

Few questions:

Where is the place located?
Can we pay someone to turn off the security cameras?
Will you help me load up a U-Haul?
How much do I need to pay to keep everyone from snitchin?!?!?!
Walnut is my FAVORITE!!! No secret here, of course. I could swim in walnut shavings and sawdust!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 2, 2020)

Thanks Rob. Really interesting.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 4, 2020)

rob3232 said:


> Pretty much. Some say it also creates a more uniform color in the heartwood. Although many people do not like the change in heartwood color. I’m trying to avoid this thread from becoming a thread about people’s personal preference. My intention is share what is involved in processing most Walnut by larger suppliers.


Thanks for sharing Rob. I always wondered how it was done. Knew the why.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

